# All Hallows Reading



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In the month of October, I have somewhat of a tradition where I choose an author or a couple of books that I feel is good seasonal reading. In the years past, it has been some of the more well-known staples: King, Barker, Bradbury, Lovecraft; and in recent years, Richard Laymon, Brian Lumley, Charles Grant, to name but a few. This year, I believe I will re-read some works by Bentley Little. I just picked up his newest work, _The Resort_ and I must say it's a damn fine read thus far. For those of you who haven't picked up any of his books and read what's between the covers, I recommend that you do so. Little has his own way of writing that differs from his contemporaries, and he makes no apologies for it. The first book of his I picked up was _The Store;_ after that I went on a rampage to collect everything he has put out. His book he wrote under the pseudonym Phillip Emmons entitled _Death Instinct_ is very reminiscent of Laymons work and is a pretty taut thriller. It's a rare find and I paid some serious bones for that book, but it was worth every penny.

So, for those of you looking for something new to read with the Season of the Witch we have coming up here soon, you could do a lot worse than Bentley Little. I know that my nose will be buried in one of his books well throughout the next month. Enter his world, if you dare! :voorhees:


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Just finished "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix" and am filling in the time till October with Bradbury's "A Medicine For Melancholy". The plan is to commence Stewart O'Nan's highly touted novel "The Night Country" for my Samhaim reading. 

I hope not to be disappointed. Here's a review from others who have read it:

A ghost story that begins in everyday tragedy, from a distinctly American master of both forms: a "scary, sad, funny . . . mesmerizing read" (Stephen King) 

At Midnight on Halloween in a cloistered New England suburb, a car carrying five teenagers leaves a winding road and slams into a tree, killing three of them. One escapes unharmed, another suffers severe brain damage. A year later, summoned by the memories of those closest to them, the three that died come back on a last chilling mission among the living.

A strange and unsettling ghost story in the tradition of Ray Bradbury and Shirley Jackson, "The Night Country" creeps through the leaf-strewn streets and quiet cul-de-sacs of a community, reaching into the desperately connected yet isolated lives of three people changed forever by the accident: Tim, who survived yet lost everything; Brooks, the cop whose guilty secret has destroyed his life; and Kyle's mom, trying to love the new son the doctors returned to her. As the day wanes and darkness falls, one of them puts a terrible plan into effect, and they find themselves caught in a collision of need and desire, watched over by the knowing ghosts.

Macabre and moving, "The Night Country" elevates every small town's bad high school crash into myth, finding the deeper human truth beneath a shared and very American tragedy. As in his highly-prized "Snow Angels" and "A Prayer for the Dying", once again Stewart O'Nan gives us an intimate look at people trying to hold on to hope, and the consequences when they fail.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well everyone here it tis, The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty. Now I know 'Rent the movie!' But I'm starting a tradition where I read the book first... and the fact that I'm a wimp...


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ah, the Exorcist movie is over rated. I just don't find it at all scary.

If you're looking for a really scary read, try and track down a copy of Del James' THE LANGUAGE OF FEAR.

Of course, the price alone is absolutely terrifying. Check it out on Amazon. :googly:  

But, seriously, the scariest collection of stories ever.

The Nerve.:voorhees: :ninja: Scary.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> Ah, the Exorcist movie is over rated. I just don't find it at all scary.


Pay no attention to the man with the twinkie.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

RAXL said:


> If you're looking for a really scary read, try and track down a copy of Del James' THE LANGUAGE OF FEAR. Of course, the price alone is absolutely terrifying. Check it out on Amazon. :googly:


How appropriate that the first reviewer on Amazon claims to be a _huge_ Guns N' Roses fan.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> The Nerve.:voorhees: :ninja: Scary.


What's even scarier is I busted out my copy the other day and read that very story.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With the advent of mine and Raxl's comic, I have likewise been in the mood to read other Monster comics myself, and to that i have been reading Marvel Essentials like crazy the past month or so (I did a thread for _The Tomb of Dracula_ in the _Monsters Unleashed_ forum about it) Right now I'm finishing _Ghost Rider_ and as soon as the comic shop opens on Thursday, perhaps Friday, I will see if they have _Werewolf By Night._ Great stuff from the seventies and definitely worth the time and read for those tired of every title that seemingly has to have a guest appearance by Wolverine in the dang thing.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

well, I have recentley finished Trainspotting by rvine Welsh, and started on a book my friendKirsty lent me called 'Sleep Pale Sister' but im gonna give it back and get the picture of dorian gray out instead


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

"Pay no attention to the man with the twinkie."



That may be the funniest thing I've ever read.  

And, hell, nobody EVER pays attention to me.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

the Exorcist was good, often found myself hopping to get back to the book. I liked the realatsionship between Merrin and the Demon, it was a old one but.... 

So this leads me to my beliving that I have a paranormal problem because comming from the used bookstore I have three Amityville horror books, was gonna pick up three more but decided not to pay out 10 bucks at the moment. 

The big disipointment is there is no horror section in the used book store so I have to really hunt for them.


----------

